# Morning after breath tests N340.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Saw the Traffic Police this morning doing morning after breath tests just off the N340 at Vinaros. The roundabout at the entrance to the Lidl car park. I am sure it will not bother any of us as we would never drive the day after. Did'nt stop us, probably not interested in foreign reg. vehicles. Still better you know, Alan.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we have 
this in our area and i have been stopped twice in the last week
so far they have stopped 21000 drivers given 3000 breath tests and 137 have been nicked so far
chapter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

chapter said:


> we have
> this in our area and i have been stopped twice in the last week
> so far they have stopped 21000 drivers given 3000 breath tests and 137 have been nicked so far
> chapter


Oops, I hit the wrong button first time, should have been the reply button.

Is good old Andy spending Christmas in Spain then, Alan.


----------

